# FR: le point les dossiers chauds



## clairet

I can't figure out the structure of the sentence below.  The problem arises after the second comma.  It seems to me either "le point" needs a verb or (if "point" is a verb) it needs a subject.  Maybe I'm just being very dense.

"A quarante-huit heures de la grève reconductible des cheminots, qui débutera mardi soir à partir de 20 heures, le point les dossiers chauds de ce mois de novembre."

Just guessing "..., the most serious of the burning topics of this month"


----------



## Punky Zoé

Hello

If your sentence is a quote there is a problem somewhere, but I can't guess what...


----------



## clairet

Punky Zoé said:


> Hello
> 
> If your sentence is a quote there is a problem somewhere, but I can't guess what...


 
Yes, it's a quote from Sud-Ouest today.  I've copied it very carefully.


----------



## Punky Zoé

I have a copy too, I will read the article and tell you.


----------



## clairet

Punky Zoé said:


> I have a copy too, I will read the article and tell you.


 
fantastic! p.4 "Un mois sur le bitume" para 1


----------



## Punky Zoé

IMHO, ther is "sur" missing. Then "le point *sur* les dossiers chauds de ce mois de novembre. (and below the developments).


----------



## Maître Capello

I don't have the newspaper but that makes perfect sense to me if this is a *title*.
Here _le point_ is a noun that means _the evaluation of the situation…_



Punky Zoé said:


> IMHO, ther is "sur" missing. Then "le point *sur* les dossiers chauds de ce mois de novembre. (and below the developments).


Of course! My brain seems to have restored the missing word without my noticing…


----------



## clairet

Punky Zoé said:


> IMHO, ther is "sur" missing. Then "le point *sur* les dossiers chauds de ce mois de novembre. (and below the developments).


 
Merci beaucoup!   It's not a great sentence then, lacking a main verb.


----------



## Punky Zoé

In fact, it is journalist style, just an introduction for more details ... It sounds more like spoken news. (Faisons le point ... but faisons is omitted))


----------



## Oluc (Yvon)

I agree the preposition "sur" is definitely missing.  But there's also a mistake just before the omitted word.  Do you know what it is ?  Hint: The literal translation would be "... which will start Tuesday evening starting at 8 PM ..."


----------



## Maître Capello

Oluc (Yvon) said:


> I agree the preposition "sur" is definitely missing.  But there's also a mistake just before the omitted word.  Do you know what it is ?  Hint: The literal translation would be "... which will start Tuesday evening starting at 8 PM ..."


Je ne vois pas de faute à proprement parler… Pensais-tu à un pléonasme ou au fait que les _48 heures_ sont mises en lieu et place de _deux jours_ ?


----------



## Oluc (Yvon)

@Maître Capello.
Est-ce un pléonasme de dire ou d'écrire "qui débutera mardi soir À PARTIR de 20 heures" plutôt que "qui débutera mardi soir À 20 heures" où est-ce un solécisme voire un barbarisme ?  Le début de toute chose ne s'effectue-t-il pas à un moment précis et non sur une période de temps indéterminé ?


----------



## Maître Capello

Oluc (Yvon) said:


> @Maître Capello.
> Est-ce un pléonasme de dire ou d'écrire "qui débutera mardi soir À PARTIR de 20 heures" plutôt que "qui débutera mardi soir À 20 heures" où est-ce un solécisme voire un barbarisme ?  Le début de toute chose ne s'effectue-t-il pas à un moment précis et non sur une période de temps indéterminé ?


_Débuter à 20 heures_ est très différent de _débuter à __partir de __20 heures_ : dans le 1er cas, la grève débutera à 20 h 00, alors que dans le 2nd, la grève commencera *dès* 20 heures, c'est-à-dire qu'elle peut très bien débuter un peu plus tard que 20 h 00…


----------



## Oluc (Yvon)

Maître Capello said:


> _Débuter à 20 heures_ est très différent de _débuter à __partir de __20 heures_ : dans le 1er cas, la grève débutera à 20 h 00, alors que dans le 2nd, la grève commencera *dès* 20 heures, c'est-à-dire qu'elle peut très bien débuter un peu plus tard que 20 h 00…



Chez nous, Maître Capello, cela s'appelle tirer les vers du nez ou pire encore.  Je soutiens qu'il s'agit là d'une erreur que les médias commettent ad nauseam et qui doit être corrigée, ne vous en déplaise.  Le reste relève de la chinoiserie sans égard au racisme anti-chinois, il va sans dire.


----------



## Punky Zoé

Bonjour

Je crois qu'il y a quand même une explication à ce "à partir", au-delà de l'analyse grammaticale (controversée).
Il s'agit d'une grève des cheminots dont un certain nombre, par définition, conduisent des trains. Je pense que par souci d'éthique autant que de sécurité, les trains ne s'arrêteront pas tous à 20 heures pétantes (laissant ainsi des passagers -et des marchandises - en plan, en rase campagne), mais plutôt à l'heure de leur arrivée en gare, que ce soit celle d'arrivée ou une autre...
Cette grève se manifestera donc, outre l'arrêt des activités des cheminots sédentaires, par l'absence de départ et l'arrêt progressif de trains.


----------



## Maître Capello

Punky Zoé said:


> Je crois qu'il y a quand même une explication à ce "à partir", au-delà de l'analyse grammaticale (controversée).
> Il s'agit d'une grève des cheminots dont un certain nombre, par définition, conduisent des trains. Je pense que par souci d'éthique autant que de sécurité, les trains ne s'arrêteront pas tous à 20 heures pétantes (laissant ainsi des passagers -et des marchandises - en plan, en rase campagne), mais plutôt à l'heure de leur arrivée en gare, que ce soit celle d'arrivée ou une autre...
> Cette grève se manifestera donc, outre l'arrêt des activités des cheminots sédentaires, par l'absence de départ et l'arrêt *progressif* de trains.


Oui, bien d'accord avec toi, PZ !  Le mot clef est en effet « *progressif* ».


----------

